# Milk/Meat Goats?



## ILoveHorses (Mar 8, 2011)

We are thinking about getting some milking goats, and MAYBE meat goats. But for milk, what would be the best choice breed wise? I would like to make some money, so I was thinking Alpine? And for meat maybe pygmy's (IK, too cute! )? Any tips are welcome for caring, PEN SIZE (need help!), breeding.


~Rachel~


----------



## freemotion (Mar 8, 2011)

How about Nubians and you can breed them to Boers for meat kids?  Although Nubians can be pretty big without any Boer in them.  Alpines are pretty bony, but they can "put it in the bucket!"


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 8, 2011)

How about Nigerian Dwarf's and you get both in one?

 Although I don't think you'll make any money off of Nigies for meat. 

A well bred Nigie will give a quart or more a day at top production, and they have a higher, feed to milk ratio. I don't intend to make money off of my goats, but I get plenty of milk and meat from them for our personal use and enough for my family as well.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I want them for JUST milk, so which is my best bet?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 8, 2011)

I LOVE my Nubians and they're milk is wondeful - though others say the same about other breeds.  According to most books on dairy goats, aside from the Nigerians nubian milk has the highest butterfat content.  Nigis are higher - but I have a harder time with the smaller teats myself.  

Plust I love the personality my nubians have.

My girls weigh about 145 pounds each - pretty good size.  If you wanted to (Like Freemotion mentioned above) you could have both dairy AND meat from just the one breed.  The offspring could be raised for meat.  Or, if your like me, and don't have the heart for that quite yet (maybe someday) you can sell the babies instead.  But then you have the choice - and only one breed that you have to keep.


----------



## ILoveHorses (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank You!!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 8, 2011)

It really depends on the person as to which breed is best. I love my Nigies and I don't like other breeds much at all. My Nigies are just the "perfect" animal for me, but 7wonders Nubians are perfect for her. I did a LOT of research, and heard from a number of goat breeders before I settled on Nigerians. 

I'd do some research as to what breed, or cross works for you. Because of all that research I did before buying, there is no second guesses in my mind about whether or not I would have liked another breed better.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Mar 9, 2011)

If you're going to milk, you should really get a taste from the breeds  you're considering. Not all goat's milk tastes the same... and some of that is breed specific. I personally LOVE the flavor of my Nigerian Dwarf's milk. I'm also not a fan of Nubian temperaments... I like the small size of ND's, and their personalities. It's a very personal decision. Be sure you visit as many farms as you can if you're having trouble deciding.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Mar 9, 2011)

It also depends on where you are at and what you have available.  I was looking into getting Nubians.  Thought they were the coolest things (I had only really ever met one mind you, a bottle raised whether).  I was actually supposed to get him as my cart goat then he fell ill and died.  That was when I really started looking into the different breeds.  I ended up getting Lamanchas.  For me, it made more sense.  They are a smaller, supposedly hardier breed (though I am sure that is subject to the lines you get and how you care for them).  They tolerate the cold a bit better than the Nubians (I am in MI), they come in a wide variety of colors, and I just fell in love with their "quiet" friendly personalities.  I say "quiet" because we do have one that bawls her little heart out everytime she sees us to come and give her attention  ALSO, I have a breeder that has been raising goats for years that is local and who is willing to help me get started and give me advise.   I have yet to start milking (got a doe due this week ), but they come from great milking lines and I expect they will be just what I need.  I am not looking to sell, just small scale milk and meat for personal use. SOOOOO Basically what I am getting at is what breed you get is subject to a lot of personal things.  Your overall preference is a big thing too.  What are YOU attracted to?  Do you want a super friendly goat with lots of colors?  Do you care if they are all the same color or a little more reserved?  Do you like their milk?  I am rambling... I am pretty sure I got my point across


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2011)

I am spoiled by bigger teats / udders on my full sized dairy goats...

We have Nubians, Boers, Toggenburgs, Kikos, Oberhasli and a few crosses.

Saanens, Alpines, Toggs, Obs, LaManchas, Nubs, Nigis (roughly in that order) for milk production.

There are exceptions to every breed though, you'll find some Nubs that milk more than the herd avg, and you'll find the occasional Alpine that'll milk less.  Knowing the milk production of the herd / lines they are from will help.

You can check out the ADGA's website, they have tons of good info on milk production, butterfat content, etc.

(You can milk boers, but they're not 'made' to be long-term milkers, so they dry off a lot quicker than true dairy animals do...but their milk is like Nubian milk, good butterfat and tasty.  I cross Boer to Nubs to improve Boer udders / lengthen the lactation and I love the cross.)

A lot of folks slam Nubians for being "loud"...I never really understood that until we bought a new doe this fall.  She is a SCREAMER... 
Our other nubs, for the most part, are from 'quiet' lines apparently.

We have 2 Toggs that are bellowing fools when in milk...much worse than the Nubs...but my hubby adores them, so they stay.  I also do not care for their milk...not as 'sweet' as Nubian milk.

I have yet to meet a loud Oberhalsi...just the sweetest things.  Comparable to LM's in size, good personalities, and good milkers.
Probably my fav. breed, personality-wise.

I can't get past the LM' 'no ear' thing...I've been a sucker for floppy ears for too long, but I have never heard anything bad about LM's.

I am not a big fan of Alpines, the personalities of the ones I've met seemed very pushy and I had a few Alpine cross does that would always jump stall walls / fences and get out....but again, I am sure there are wonderful ones out there.

Meet some different breeds, ask about production, see how they 'act' (if they're screamy, kicky, pushy, etc.) and when the time comes ask about herd health and health guarantees.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## ILoveHorses (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I will go for Nubians!
How big of a pasture do they need?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> How about Nubians and you can breed them to Boers for meat kids?  Although Nubians can be pretty big without any Boer in them.  Alpines are pretty bony, but they can "put it in the bucket!"


We have some nubian/boer crossed, We don't milk, but you sure could, and the offspring from a 50% or 75% boer are very meaty. 
The down side to a large breed like this, is they do eat.

The plus side whethers and does sell for pretty good money.

You can go to my facebook page to view some of the kids and does. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=21613&id=100001855770147&l=5e047a809f


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 9, 2011)

ILoveHorses said:
			
		

> I think I will go for Nubians!
> How big of a pasture do they need?


This is subject to opinion as well.  I'm on a very small piece of property and don't have room to truely pasture.  Instead I bring the pasture to them - that is, I make sure they have good hay and will bring other browse to them during the growing season.  I hope to halter train them so I can take them on walks as well.  At this point I only have two does (well, three babies as well, but they won't be staying for long haul).  I have an 8x8 3.5 sided shelter for them and a 100x20 (I really need to measure it again because I can't remember if that's right) fenced run attached.  We'll be expanding on their area to give them some more room to roam this summer.

Pasture is a plus, for sure, and I hope to have pasture land available some day - but for now we get by without it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it is 6 to 10 goats per acre of good pasture, or hay needs to be supplemented.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 9, 2011)

well for milk you can get any of the dairy breeds you like... nubian, oberhasli, alpine, saanen, la mancha, toggenburg,... i have saanens and want to get a nubian this spring. my family had a small dairy goat herd a few years ago and we had alpine mixes. 
i highly recammend the book "raising goats for milk and meat" by rosalee sinn. it is so easy to understand and has tons of pictures.
good luck on your goat adventure!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 9, 2011)

No one mentioned saanens?

They milk better than most other breeds out there (nubians included), so much so that they're considered the 'holsteins" of the goat world. Buckets and buckets of milk, but not as much butterfat, which is OK with me, but may not work for you.

They're also BIG. They're the biggest of the dairy breeds, and can pack on plenty of meat for those extra wethers. They also cross fairly well onto boers, producing heavy milking does who also pack on the meat. Some nubians may be meatier (like mine...), but again, it depends on what YOU need.

So yeah, my vote's for Saanens, and if you want them in color, there's Sables. Same stats, size and production with colors.


----------

